# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Sand the ceiling down or full replacement of ceiling? What caused this distortion?

## Philip111

Thanks for your opinion! Anything to be worried about, or evidence of a leak?  
Hi Phillip and welcome. 
We don't allow off site image links so I've fixed that. But can you please update your location to at least the state.
Cheers UB  :2thumbsup:

----------

